# How many chis do YOU have?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Between my husband and I we have a whooping total of 5!! And I want another one!! Am I crazy or what? They are so tiny and addicting!! How many do you have?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Three...would like one more! I'd like the last one to be a female show pup.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cute babies! Chi's are addicting. I have 4 at the moment. And I'm content with 4. But who knows. Maybe in some yrs I'll have another. Until then I continue to resist the temptation lol. I have a great routine with my 4 and like it that way 😊


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 2 although Mia is like having 2 by herself.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I have 2. They are addictive! I sometimes think about what it would be like to have more and I'm tempted, but tbh I think 2 is just right for us. At least for now... LOL We get the benefits of having more than one, but I like that going on walks, days out, holidays, etc with them is still quite comfortable.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

At the moment... 9. Several are fosters (some long term due to medical issues). And boy, do they keep my hands full! But I love each of them to pieces and wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 2.... my limit, as the "Pesty Puppy" (Peso) is a handful....lol but I love them both...


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Just one, but I want another! Hubby is so stubborn!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had 2,then 3 weeks ago i got another one.So the age is 4-5 and 6.That's it no more


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have 6 chis, am at my limit at the moment especially with a 2 year old daughter as well!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 3. Ages 2,5,and 8 years. Two longhairs, one short. All females.


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

I have 3 chihuahuas. 2 girls and one boy. 2 shorthair and one with wild hair! Lol!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Just one, but we need another! Wishing a small baby would turn up in rescue, but, happily, chis under 6 lb. are rare in rescue around here. Hubby insists if we get one from a breeder it be a brindle. lol


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

i only have one but i think i want another one as a friend for Dallas


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Three...would like one more! I'd like the last one to be a female show pup.


That would be so much fun!! Shows are awesome


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Cute babies! Chi's are addicting. I have 4 at the moment. And I'm content with 4. But who knows. Maybe in some yrs I'll have another. Until then I continue to resist the temptation lol. I have a great routine with my 4 and like it that way 😊


They are addicting! I think 4 is a good number especially with your little routine set up nicely. After a certain number there is no routine! I have one that does not listen (Ruby) and all the others follow its terrible but awesome at the same time lol


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

motherdear said:


> I have 2 although Mia is like having 2 by herself.


Lol I bet, I think I have been lucky with mellow chis but some are a bigger pain in the booty


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I have 2. They are addictive! I sometimes think about what it would be like to have more and I'm tempted, but tbh I think 2 is just right for us. At least for now... LOL We get the benefits of having more than one, but I like that going on walks, days out, holidays, etc with them is still quite comfortable.


I agree, when we go on vacations I have to leave behind a couple with family sometimes! And walks are done in 2 sets for us lol


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

ChiChiLove said:


> At the moment... 9. Several are fosters (some long term due to medical issues). And boy, do they keep my hands full! But I love each of them to pieces and wouldn't trade them for the world.


I know what you mean, I had to stop fostering because sadly my babies got sick and I did not have enough room to have them all comfortable. I have of my own also and I love them each so much, I love seeing the individual personalities. Its more than amazing!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Just 1 Amberleah lou lou, I love to have 1 more but she was very sick and needs a lot of care with good food and supplements so don't dare getting another yet. we also have 3 cats.
at one time I had 4 pom's before I turned Chi.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have five; Harley and Jasper the boys, and Delilah, Mouse and Bibi the girls.
Five is plenty, I definitely don't want any more!
If I won the lottery I would rescue and also breed, but without unlimited finances I am at my limit.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have three, but also two Chinese Cresteds, so 5 altogether. I think that's sufficient for the time being - but who knows what the future may hold?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

2 girls but I want a new boy! Im so greedy


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> I have three, but also two Chinese Cresteds, so 5 altogether. I think that's sufficient for the time being - but who knows what the future may hold?


Wait, what??? Last time I checked you had one chinese crested. lol When did you get a second one?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> Wait, what??? Last time I checked you had one chinese crested. lol When did you get a second one?


I was thinking exactly the same!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have 4 chi babies here, 2 boys and 2 girls! I think if we didn't want to have kids in the near future, I would want more but I think 4 and a baby will be enough for me!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Chis are just so addicting!! I melt, we have a new addition now! Crazy so now a total of 6, well really 5 since I have shared custody or really lost custody of Nina with my mother ever since her baby dog passed. With 5 we are a full house no more!! I love having multiples the only part I hate is having to leave some babies behind when I take the others out, I usually take 2 at a time.


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

We have 2 Chis at home. I want to have more but I'm afraid we might not be able to take care of them all. My 2 Chis can be a handful at times but I love them that way. I like spoiling and playing with them. They have always been a good stress reliever for me.


----------



## Mollisa (Sep 8, 2014)

We have one papillon and one chi. But we also have two cats and two kids and a business! So I'm at my limit for now. We have a rule that our pets can't outnumber our humans. At least while the kids are still at home. Haha!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

We had three for years then Bizkit passed away in March. By mid-June we were up to three again where we currently stand. No plans for any additions.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I have two girls and want one more - a little boy chihuahua. However, my husband doesn't want another dog. He says our two girls are enough, and we are comfortable in our daily routine with the girls. He doesn't want the chis to outnumber the humans (LOL). The girls can be a handful, especially when we always take them with us on our vacations.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I only have a 1/2 a chi...

But that definitely doesn't mean I don't have my hands full! lol

Let's see the run down right now is 3 dogs, 2 cats, 3 chinchillas and a rabbit. 

I have room in my heart for one more little boy dog, not sure it will be a chi, though. And lots more animals in general (I want to farm). Hopefully soon, but with just buying the house we're in and getting all the updating done, funds are too tight to add to the family right now. :/


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I only have 1 Chihuahua but I also have a Chihuahua mix.


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

No purebred Chihuahuas. But I have two Chihuahua/Terrier mixes. They are like Chihuahuas on crack but SO fun!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

2 here, Basil my Boy and Olive my girl. With Olive being only 6 months and still a bit of a diva, its plenty for now! Although in the future when we have a place with a garden I'd love a little Pom and another Chi


----------



## podgynjack (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a jack russell and Jug at the moment but really want a Chi Chi. Any recommendations on which type to get? I have two males but really want a female!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Six...would love to add another...chocolate this time... but alas she's going to have to wait..._that's two definitives..a girl and chocolate..._


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Three...would like one more! I'd like the last one to be a female show pup.


I am watching a female closely that was born a week ago. This might be my fourth and my show pup!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

ChiMixLove said:


> No purebred Chihuahuas. But I have two Chihuahua/Terrier mixes. They are like Chihuahuas on crack but SO fun!


Oh terriers are a handfuls! But yes so fun and energetic. My parents have had a fox terrier for 16 years and he still jumps high, runs at lighting speed, he acts like a puppy. He has a small problem on his back so when he turns I it's uncomfortable but besides that he's good as new!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I am watching a female closely that was born a week ago. This might be my fourth and my show pup!


Oh so freaking cool! I would love to see pics as she grows. So fun!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

podgynjack said:


> I have a jack russell and Jug at the moment but really want a Chi Chi. Any recommendations on which type to get? I have two males but really want a female!


I love females but males are awesome too! Although if you already have two males a female may be a little better, to balance things out (my opinion) as long as they are fixed or you will have some funky babies LOL. There are only 2 types of chips according to AKC long and short coats both belonging to the toy group. It all depends on what you like.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

My husband always had bulldogs and I tell him that all our dogs together now are half the trouble one English bulldog was. The grooming is very minimal and they can exercise easily in comparison to larger breeds that need long daily walks etc.


----------



## podgynjack (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply's. Yes I think I wil go for the female. I also have two son's so it wil be nice to have a female in the house! I have already been looking at things to spoil her with. Found a great site: Dog Clothes & Accessories | Gifts for Pets | Morgan's Dog Boutique


----------



## itsaboy (Oct 4, 2014)

I have one. I'd like another, but tbh I'm pretty nervous about the idea because Nova is like no other chi I've met. Wherever I take her people say the same thing. I'm not sure if it's because she is a mix and has a different breed personality or if her previous owners were just that good with her.


----------



## itsaboy (Oct 4, 2014)

Jayda said:


> Jayda said:
> 
> 
> > Three...would like one more! I'd like the last one to be a female show pup.
> ...


Awe! Lots of luck! I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I consider myself a crazy chihuahua lady, I have three!


----------

